# How to get legit free copies of Windows Me, 2000 Server, XP



## mohittomar13 (May 2, 2011)

I need these for some academic purpose. Is there a way I can get these for free?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The only way would be if someone gave you their old computer that has those operating systems running in them or original retail versions on CD/DVD along with the license keys. Otherwise, you'd have to take your chances and purchase them on eBay or Amazon and even then there's no guarantee they will be legitimate or what they are advertised to be.

If it's for academic purposes then the teaching facility should make these available to you.


----------



## mohittomar13 (May 2, 2011)

Nevermind, I just wanted to demonstrate the UI differences between older Windows OS and the new Windows 10, and some advance features. I think I will search for images on Google instead. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

mohittomar13 said:


> Nevermind, I just wanted to demonstrate the UI differences between older Windows OS and the new Windows 10, and some advance features. I think I will search for images on Google instead. Thanks for your time.


I wish i can remember the name, but there is/was a website that had a clickable interface like you would do by using screen captures. If i find it I will post it.

Edit: I remembered as soon as i typed it: https://www.chasms.com/

It only goes from Windows XP however,


----------

